# Sintoamplificador NAD 7155 demora al enceder y pequeño ruido



## pelu2008 (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola, tengo un sintoamplificador NAD 7155, al encenderlo prende la luz de power y el dial digital.
   Pero demora unos cuantos minutos en sentirse el clic del rele y poder escuchar lo que se quiere reproducir.
   La demora a veces es menor y otras mayor, por lo que aprecie tiene relacion con que si estuvo encendido previamente, y la tension que hay en el suministro electrico. En donde vivo es bastante variante y por lo general esta debajo de los 215V.
   El equipo es de 120V 60HZ 340VA, y lo tengo con un autotransformador de 350W.
   Por otro lado cuando se escucha , se siente un ruido pequeño en ambos canales y utilizando cualquier entrada.

   Mis dudas son las siguientes:

1- Previamente lo utilice un tiempo con un atotransformador de 60W esto le puedo haber causado algun daño?

2- Ambas falla me parece que tienen el mismo origen , cual puede ser este? La fuente o algun capacitor, la demora al encender me hace pensar en los capacitor de 10.000 uf 50V.

3- Otra posibilidad que menejo es que en realidad el equipo funcione bien y que yo tenga problemas en el suministro electrico (ademas de la tension), por que por ejemplo hace un tiempo el monitor de mi PC comenzo a tener unas vibraciones u ondas como cuando se le acerca un transformador, creia que era el monitor , pero despues traje un monitor que lo vi funcionando perfectamente en otro lugar y al conectarlo en mi casa comenzo a hacer lo mismo (pero bastante mas intenso, luego con el tiempo disminuyo). Utilizando un estabilizador o sin el. Y este efecto hay dias que es sumamente notorio y otros que no tanto. He medido la tension en esos momentos y no halle relacion , al menos de alta o baja, a lo mejor varia o tiene otra cosa que no se ni puedo medir (la frecuencia, algun ruido u otra cosa).
Para descartar esto tengo que hacerme un tiempo y llevar el equipo a otra zona para probarlo.....

Gracias, les comento que no soy un experto en electronica (se habran dado cuenta..), y estoy tratando de resolver el tema yo mismo por que me parece que no es muy complejo, y por otro lado es un equipo que aprecio mucho no tengo ningun tecnico de confianza.

Tengo el esquema del amplificador  2155, que seria el que tiene el 7155 pero sin la parte del pre.
Si quieren se los envio por mail, pesa mas 1MB y no lo puedo subir.


Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2009)

pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> 1- Previamente lo utilice un tiempo con un atotransformador de 60W esto le puedo haber causado algun daño?


Quizá, aunque es muy poco probable. No creo que sea ese el problema.



			
				pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> 2- Ambas falla me parece que tienen el mismo origen , cual puede ser este? La fuente o algun capacitor, la demora al encender me hace pensar en los capacitor de 10.000 uf 50V.


Acá sí que pongo las fichas. De la fuente o del Soft Start calculo que viene tu problema. Así en el aire no puedo adivinar mucho más, pero apuntaría para ese lado.



			
				pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> 3- Otra posibilidad que menejo es que en realidad el equipo funcione bien y que yo tenga problemas en el suministro electrico (ademas de la tension)...


Si fuera así, entonces no importaría si estuvo prendido antes o no: Arrancaría siempre igual. No parece ser esta la causa del problema.



			
				pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> Tengo el esquema del amplificador  2155, que seria el que tiene el 7155 pero sin la parte del pre.
> Si quieren se los envio por mail, pesa mas 1MB y no lo puedo subir.


Siempre es útil ver el esquema. Si lo podés postear, mejor.
Si es un archivo de imagen, bajale la resolución un poco y el tamaño otro tanto y seguramente puedas subirlo.
Pregunta: ¿Incluye la fuente?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> pelu2008 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo solamente por llevar la contra le apuesto al sistema retardo de conexión / protección de parlantes.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 5, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Yo solamente por llevar la contra le apuesto al sistema retardo de conexión / protección de parlantes.


¿Y tiene un retardo de conexión este aparato?
Si es así, entonces también es un interesante lugar para mirar, buen punto Fogonazo.
Lo único es que eso no explicaría el ruido que aparece cuando está funcionando el aparato (a menos que sea un circuito muy raro).

Y hablando de cualquier otra cosa: 
Fogo, ¿es verdad que le robaste la mascota a Möbius, como se dice por ahí?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 5, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Y hablando de cualquier otra cosa:
> Fogo, ¿es verdad que le robaste la mascota a Möbius, como se dice por ahí?


     ¿?¿?¿?      
! Yo no understand ¡

¿ Que tiene que ver Anacleta con el sinto-amplificador ?


----------



## pelu2008 (Abr 6, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> pelu2008 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  Si y no , esta dibujadita en una parte pero no tiene el detalle de los voltajes.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 6, 2009)

Y subí el esquemático... Sin los voltajes igual puede ayudar.

Si no podés, avisá y vemos cómo hacerlo.

Saludos y Möbius se resignó: Está buscando otra mascota. Cuidá a Anacleta.


----------



## pelu2008 (Abr 6, 2009)

Bueno, aca subo el archivo, en 2 partes.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 7, 2009)

Bueno, viendo el circuito más o menos por arriba, si el culpable es el protector de parlantes/retardo de conexión, ([ironía]me revienta que alguien pueda tener razón[/ironía]) chequeá el funcionamiento del relé RY801.
Si los contactos etán medio mal explican el ruido, y si la bobina funciona mal, explica el tiempo que tarda en aparecer el sonido.
Medí el voltaje en la pata 6 del TA7317 que controla el relé. Debería ser algo como 1 o 2 V cuando tiene que salir el audio (conectar el relé) o alrededor de 50V cuando no.

Pregunta relacionada con esto, ¿cómo es el ruido? ¿A qué suena?

IMPRTANTE:
Otra falla pueden ser los parlantes. El circuito de protección se activa cuando detecta algunos problemas de cortos afuera del equipo, y si te fallaran los parlantes se explicarían el retraso de encendido y el ruido.

Por si el problema viniera de la fuente: Medí el voltaje (continua) entre los terminales de cada condensador de 10000uf.
Debería ser igual y estabilizarse después de encender el equipo en poco tiempo (algunos segundos a más tardar) en un valor determinado.

Saludos


----------



## pelu2008 (Abr 7, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Pregunta relacionada con esto, ¿cómo es el ruido? ¿A qué suena?
> 
> IMPRTANTE:
> Otra falla pueden ser los parlantes. El circuito de protección se activa cuando detecta algunos problemas de cortos afuera del equipo, y si te fallaran los parlantes se explicarían el retraso de encendido y el ruido.
> ...



El sonido seria como el de las chicharras, y es continuo.
Sin los parlantes conectados creo que demoraba los mismo en hacer el click, lo voy a chequear para descartarlo.
Y voy a hacer las mediciones que me indicas.

Despues les cuento , mil gracias.

Saludos.


----------



## pelu2008 (May 19, 2009)

Bueno, recien ahora pude ponerme a ver el equipo, les paso los resultados :

1) La pata 6 del IC TA7317 no marca nada, si dejo el tester al encenderlo marca a veces 5V por menos de 1 segundo y otras ni se mueve, pero encendido siempre marca 0. (en realidad medi los extremos de la R810 que esta conectada directamente con la pata 6, no tengo claro con que parte medir directamente la pata del IC -que usar de negativo.....-)

2) El voltaje entre las terminales de los condensadores de 10.000 uf es de 50V.

3) El rele no lo controle al ver que en la pata 6 no habia voltaje.

4) Por otro lado al abrir el equipo descubri que ya tuvo un arreglo y no se si los componentes que utilizaron habran sido los reemplazos correctos, y estos no aparecen en el diagrama , se ve que en esta parte difiere el amplificador 2155 con respecto al sintomaplificador 7155.
El R907 esta soldado del lado posterior por que esta saltada la pista......, y el C917 me llama la atensión el tamaño que tiene.......

Las mediciones las realice sin que llegara a salir el audio, lo deje bastante tiempo y no termino de encender y ya despues lo tuve que dejar. Voy a ver si despues puedo dejarlo mas tiempo a ver si vuelve a encender.....

Adjunto las imagenes de la parte que habria sido repara, en esta parte levanta bastante temperatura, testee sobre la R907 y R908 , y llegan a los 60ºC.

Medi el  R907 y frio me da 233 Ohms, pero despues de varios minutos encendido , lo apago y mido inmediatamente y el valor supera los 300 o 500 Ohms, y en los siguientes segundos comienza a bajar estabilizandose en en 220, luego a medida que se va enfriando vuelve a 233. 

Desde ya agradezco cualquier consejo, no se si sin el diagrama correspondiente se podra hacer algo.......

Saludos.

PD:  
Despues de ver que ya estaba arreglado y darme cuenta de que la parte del phono no funciona por que le falta una placa completa (lo peor es que debe estar tirada en algun taller, se deben haber olvidado de volverla a poner):
ME QUERIA PEGAR UN TIRO EN LAS Bol......, compre el equipo usado pero supuestamente en estado original. Mal por mi por no revisarlo bien antes de comprarlo.


----------



## Cacho (May 19, 2009)

Hola de nuevo Pelu



			
				pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> El sonido seria como el de las chicharras, y es continuo.
> Sin los parlantes conectados creo que demoraba los mismo en hacer el click, lo voy a chequear para descartarlo.


¿Ese ruido no viene del relé?
Si fuera que se acciona, corta, acciona, corta... el ruido sería algo como lo que describís.



			
				pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> 1) La pata 6 del IC TA7317 no marca nada, si dejo el tester al encenderlo marca a veces 5V por menos de 1 segundo y otras ni se mueve, pero encendido siempre marca 0. (en realidad medi los extremos de la R810 que esta conectada directamente con la pata 6, no tengo claro con que parte medir directamente la pata del IC -que usar de negativo


Como hiciste la medición, es esperable que no hubiera voltaje. Tenés que poner la punta roja en la pata 6 del integrado (o en la de la resistencia) y la negra en 0V (tierra o masa)



			
				pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> 2) El voltaje entre las terminales de los condensadores de 10.000 uf es de 50V.


La fuente funciona bien entonces (Son +50 y -50V, ¿no?).



			
				pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> 3) El rele no lo controle al ver que en la pata 6 no habia voltaje.


En la pata 6 es posible que hubiera voltaje o no...



			
				pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> 4)...El R907 esta soldado del lado posterior por que esta saltada la pista......, y el C917 me llama la atensión el tamaño que tiene...


R907... poco te puedo decir. Seguramente era una R de 220Ω y la aproximaron con dos de 470Ω en paralelo (235Ω). Revisá si todas las pistas están en concdiciones por las dudas. Nunca está de más.
Con lo del condensador: Puede ser que tuvieran a mano uno de la misma capacidad, pero más voltaje. Eso lo haría más grande, aunque cumpliría la misma función. Está medio cachuzo, así que si se le pueden ver los datos no estaría de más cambiarlo (no es algo caro)



			
				pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> Medi el  R907 y frio me da 233 Ohms, pero despues de varios minutos encendido , lo apago y mido inmediatamente y el valor supera los 300 o 500 Ohms, y en los siguientes segundos comienza a bajar estabilizandose en en 220, luego a medida que se va enfriando vuelve a 233.


En realidad estás midiendo la carga que queda en los condensadores y cómo afectan al tester. Cuando después de cierto tiempo se descargan, volvés a leer los valores de las resistencias.

Ya que hablás de "en frío" y "en caliente", ¿Hay partes que se calienten al encenderlo? ¿Cuáles?
Y ya que vas a estar midiendo voltajes, medí si hay tensión continua (o alterna) a la salida. Buscá el punto en donde se unen las resistencias 728 a 731. Punta roja ahí y la negra a masa.


Saludos


----------



## xavirom (May 19, 2009)

> La demora a veces es menor y otras mayor, por lo que aprecie tiene relacion con que si estuvo encendido previamente, y la tension que hay en el suministro electrico. En donde vivo es bastante variante y por lo general esta debajo de los 215V.




Porque no probás de cambiar C923, es el que detecta presencia/ausencia de tensión de red, suena lógico con tu comprobación que cité arriba.

Por otro lado, fijate si hay tensión en los pines 2 y 3, en condiciones normales debe habre 0 volts. El capacitor que controla el tiempo de conexión es C802, echale un vistazo o cambialo sale dos mangos.


----------



## pelu2008 (May 19, 2009)

xavirom dijo:
			
		

> Porque no probás de cambiar C923, es el que detecta presencia/ausencia de tensión de red, suena lógico con tu comprobación que cité arriba.
> 
> Por otro lado, fijate si hay tensión en los pines 2 y 3, en condiciones normales debe habre 0 volts. El capacitor que controla el tiempo de conexión es C802, echale un vistazo o cambialo sale dos mangos.



Ok gracias, veo de cambiarlos, 
cuando me decis de los pines 2 y 3 a que componente te referis?.


----------



## xavirom (May 19, 2009)

Al TA7317P


----------



## pelu2008 (May 19, 2009)

Hola Cacho, gracias a vos y los demas por la paciencia.....



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ¿Ese ruido no viene del relé?
> Si fuera que se acciona, corta, acciona, corta... el ruido sería algo como lo que describís.



No, el rele no se acciona, hoy despues de varios intentos volvio a encender completo, y pude hacer otras mediciones.
Lo tuve varias veces encendido bastante tiempo y no habia caso, 10 o 20 minutos, lo voy apagando por que veo que se recalientan algunos componentes, y despues de tenerlo una hora apagado pruebo de nuevo y en 5 minutos prendio......
Despues de eso si lo apagaba un minuto y volvia a prender funcionaba, despues lo deje apagado 10 minutos y ya no volvio a prender completamente........

Cuando no sale el sonido , es por que el rele no se "conecta" cuando lo hace funciona, pero con ese silbidito.
El ruido lo siento bien en la fuente.
Tambien quite la parte de arriba del rele y lo limpie un poco (con liquido lipiacontactos y un pequeño trapito). 
Despues volvi a probar y no tuve cambios.
No se si este dato servira pero cuando no prende midiendo voltaje en las patas del rele, las unicas que tienen son las 2 del medio, las 4 (2 de cada extremo) no.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Como hiciste la medición, es esperable que no hubiera voltaje. Tenés que poner la punta roja en la pata 6 del integrado (o en la de la resistencia) y la negra en 0V (tierra o masa)



Lo hice y si tiene voltaje , antes de encender es similar al de los condensadores 10.000 uf, hoy me dio +45 V , pero tengo una tension de red de 193V, el otro dia que me daba 50V tenia 223V.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> La fuente funciona bien entonces (Son +50 y -50V, ¿no?).



Siempre me dio positivo:
Pta. roja en +  Pta Negra en - del C928 = +45V    al revez -45V
Pta. roja en +  Pta Negra en - del C929 = +45V    al revez -45V
Pta. roja en +  del C928 Pta Negra en masa  = +45V
Pta. roja en +  del C929 Pta Negra en masa  = 0V
No se si habria que medirlo de otra manera.....




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Revisá si todas las pistas están en concdiciones por las dudas. Nunca está de más.


Esta saltada la que se en la foto (donde esta soldado el R907 por detras ), revise un poco y no encontre otra.


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Está medio cachuzo, así que si se le pueden ver los datos no estaría de más cambiarlo (no es algo caro)


Lo voy a cambiar junto con los que me indico xavirom. 
(Se ve manchado pero revisandolo parece no ser del propio condensador, debe ser de donde lo sacaron...,y al menos en corto no esta).


			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Ya que hablás de "en frío" y "en caliente", ¿Hay partes que se calienten al encenderlo? ¿Cuáles?
> Y ya que vas a estar midiendo voltajes, medí si hay tensión continua (o alterna) a la salida. Buscá el punto en donde se unen las resistencias 728 a 731. Punta roja ahí y la negra a masa.


Los que se calientan son la R907 (soldado por detras), y la R908 que se ven en las fotos, otros que controle no estaban a temperaturas exageradas. En la foto se ve esa zona del integrado oscurecida por la temperatura, no se si sera de ahora o de la falla anterior.

La medicion me dio 0V , continua y alterna. Antes de que conecte el rele, conectado no pude medirlo por que no volvio a arrancar (calculo que la baja tension lo hace mas dificil.....).


Gracias y saludos, cuando haga los cambios posteo el resultado.


----------



## pelu2008 (May 19, 2009)

A me olvidaba cuando medi la pata 6 del TA7317 , estando el equipo encendido, y mediendo "mal" , osea cuando medi las puntas de la resistencia.
Al solo apoyar una de las puntas del tester el rele se separo, al sacarla conecto de nuevo. Despues al conectar una sola punto no pasaba , pero cuando ponia las 2 sucedia eso, se desconectaba el rele....


----------



## pelu2008 (May 19, 2009)

xavirom dijo:
			
		

> Al TA7317P



Efectivamente las patas 2 y 3 tienen 0 V, sin el rele conectado (por que hasta ahora no volvio a arrancar...)


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2009)

pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> Cuando no sale el sonido , es por que el rele no se "conecta" cuando lo hace funciona, pero con ese silbidito.
> *El ruido lo siento bien en la fuente.*



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh....
Entonces es más que probable que esté roto algo por ahí.
Revisá los dos condensadores grandotes que tiene y el transformador.
Para el transformador, idealmente desoldá los terminales que entran a la placa (tienen que ser tres cables, marcalos de alguna manera para poder conectarlos igual después) y medí la tensión ahí.
Entre el tap central (ese tiene 0V) y cada uno de los otros dos deberías tener unos 35V, y entre los dos que llevan fase, o tenés 0V o tenés 70V, dependiendo de cómo esté construido.
No creo que el problema sea ese, peeeeeeeero...

Después, a los condensadores. Sistema poco tecnificado: Resoldá los cables en la misma posición en que estaban y volvé a encender. El cable que tenía 0V tendrá conectados el polo positivo de uno de los condensadores y el negativo del otro. Ahí está la masa.
Punta negra del tester a esa masa y con la roja vas a cada una de las otras dos patas. Ahí te tienen que dar +50V y -50V (OJO: ¡esto vale para los testers digitales!. NO lo hagas con uno analógico)
Quizá sólo se trate de una soldadura oxidada o partida en alguna de esas conexiones y te esté dando estos dolores de cabeza, así que además de medir los voltajes, sacá el estaño viejo y resoldá  estos componentes (si es que están buenos, claro)
Y mirá el puente rectificador, a ver cómo anda.

Una mal funcionamiento de la fuente sería una buena explicación para tus penurias...



			
				pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> Siempre ...
> *Pta. roja en +  del C929 Pta Negra en masa  = 0V*
> No se si habria que medirlo de otra manera.....


Esto me hace pensar que C929 es el que filtra -V y 928 el que filtra +V, y medilo como te indiqué más arriba. La punta negra SIEMPRE a masa.

Bueno, a escuchar bien el ruidito y decí de dónde sale, que eso sería bastante útil. Y si tenés un amperímetro, revisar el consumo también estaría bueno...

Saludos


----------



## pelu2008 (May 22, 2009)

Ya pude solucionarlo.

Cambie el C923 y comenzo a encender sin demora, gracias xavirom por el consejo.
Igual continuaba el ruidito, cambie el C917 que estaba feucho y desaparecio. Gracias Cacho.

Bueno gracias nuevamente.


Sospecho que los componentes que cambiaron en el arreglo anterior no deben ser los reemplazos exactos.
Y presiento que podra volver a fallar dentro de un tiempo, pero bueno al menos ya se que cambiar, y mientras no tenga  el diagrama propio de este modelo no voy a poder chequear los componentes.

La R907 (las 2 resistencias de 470 soldadas por detras) sigue levantando bastante temperatura, voy a ver si la cambio por una de 235 Ohms y la coloco por delante para que tenga mas espacio y no recaliente toda esa zona.

Algun consejo para disminuir la temperatura?

algunas dudas:
-para que son los 2 tubitos (parecen de ceramica)  que tiene la R908 en cada pata?
-en la fuente se sigue sintiendo un ruidito (si se acerca el oido a la misma), pero no se filtra para nada en la salida del audio, esto se puede considerar normal en una fuente?
-Es normal que al seleccionar por ejemplo TAPE y poner al maximo el volumen se filtre ,casi imperceptiblemente,  la radio? (en este modelo la radio siempre queda prendida, la verdad que es algo que no entiendo por que lo habran hecho asi)



Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (May 23, 2009)

¡Bueno! Me alegro de que ande bien tu aparato entonces. Felicidades.




			
				pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> La R907 (las 2 resistencias de 470 soldadas por detras) sigue levantando bastante temperatura, voy a ver si la cambio por una de 235 Ohms y la coloco por delante para que tenga mas espacio y no recaliente toda esa zona. Algun consejo para disminuir la temperatura?


No sé qué haga la R, pero si ponés una sola va a calentar inclusive más. Ahora tenés una disipación máxima de 10W (son dos de 5W). Como mucho, poné la R del lado de arriba para que el calor no pegue en el PCB, sino que suba derechito, aunque no será gran cosa el cambio.




			
				pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> -para que son los 2 tubitos (parecen de ceramica)  que tiene la R908 en cada pata?


Son aislantes y en algunos casos pueden evitar que se salpique el metal derretido de algunos tipos de fusibles (no me parece que sea este caso)



			
				pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> -en la fuente se sigue sintiendo un ruidito (si se acerca el oido a la misma), pero no se filtra para nada en la salida del audio, esto se puede considerar normal en una fuente?


Sí. Seguramente es el transformador o algo que vibra. Los que no tienen que hacer ruido son los condensadores.



			
				pelu2008 dijo:
			
		

> -Es normal que al seleccionar por ejemplo TAPE y poner al maximo el volumen se filtre ,casi imperceptiblemente,  la radio? (en este modelo la radio siempre queda prendida, la verdad que es algo que no entiendo por que lo habran hecho asi)


No sé... Sin el esquema ni tener acceso al aparato es difícil decirlo.


Saludos y felicitaciones por tu equipo reparado.


----------



## xavirom (May 26, 2009)

> -para que son los 2 tubitos (parecen de ceramica) que tiene la R908 en cada pata?



Lo que hacen los tubitos es separar la resistencia del circuito impreso y mantenerla así porque ésta calienta, pero como la resistencia queda en voladizo, el tubo asegura que no quede suelta, le da resistencia mecánica al montaje y es de cerámica porque como dije antes, la resistencia se calienta.


----------



## pelu2008 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hola, tengo este NAD 7155 , que ya anteriormente me ha fallado (y en este foro me han ayudado ha solucionarlo).

Bueno ahora le ha fallado el canal derecho, cambie unos cuantos capacitores abiertos o dudosos y volvio a funcionar pero a veces se "corta" ,y a veces no se escucha y despues de un tiempo de encender el equipo y al subir el volumen vuelve a funcionar y lo hace a cualquier nivel de volumen.

A veces sucede a la inversa, estaba funcionando y despues de unos 20 minutos escuchando musica se corta, al apagar y volver a prender el equipo volvia a funcionar.
Este problema espero solucionarlo terminando de cambiar todos los capacitores.

Lo que quisiera mejorar es la parte de la fuente que ha tenido un arreglo previo y varios componentes no son los originales, o directamente no estan!!!.
Hay una parte donde calienta en exceso y calculo que tiene que ver con el daño provocado en el canal derecho.
Ademas de que siempre senti una diferencia de sonido entre uno y otro canal, no una guazada pero en un ambiente chico se podia notar.

Tengo el diagrama, pero justo esa parte esta media ilegible.
Los componentes que no eran originales eran:
C917 tenia uno de 470uF, cuando en el diagrama se indica 47uF (esta borroso, pero se distingue)
R907 tenia 2 resistencias en serie de 470 Ohms que se acercaban al valor del diagrama 220 Ohms, esto es lo que mas calienta y ha quemado un poco la placa.
R908 deberia ser de 470 Ohms , pero marcaba 560, no se si se cambio o se deterioro la original, no tenia ninguna marca legible.

Mi duda esta en los componentes que no tiene la R928 y D910 , este ultimo en el listado del diagrama esta especificado , pero tengo dudas sobre la R928.
Viendo el diagrama alguien se da idea de que valor y potencia tendria que ser (parece ser de 330 Ohms).
Y si estas modificaciones /falta de componentes han sido las causantes de la alta temperatura.

Ajunto el diagrama y fotos de la parte afectada.

Gracias.
Pablo.


----------



## pelu2008 (Sep 26, 2010)

Bueno le puse el diodo con una resistencia de 330 Ohms, el reemplazo del diodo BZ-350 lo hice por un 1N4753 es lo que consegui, en vez de 35V es de 36V. (Adjunto la hoja de especificaciones del BZ-350 , por si alguien me puede aconsejar algun reemplazo mas adecuado y que se pueda llegar a conseguir actualmente).

El equipo esta funcionando sin cortes en el canal derecho, pero la R907 de 220Ohms a pesar de haberle puesto una de 10W sigue calentando en exceso.

Medi las tensiones :

En los extremos de los C929 y C928 , me arroja +/- 45V. (los capacitores del 10000uF)
En las C922 y C919 -25.2V y +23.8V respectivamente , en el diagrama indica que deberia ser -/+ 24V. (Esta seria la fuente para el pre)
En las C915 y C912 -47.2V y +47V respectivamente.

Ajuste las R721 y R771 segun se indica, pero las calibre un poco menos de lo indicado, las deje en 14/5mv , en lugar de 20/25mv, el canal derecho que es el que venia dañandose estaba en 18/9 mv, asi que este lo baje un poco y el izquierdo que nunca tuvo problemas estaba en 10/11mv, lo subi un poquito para que quedaran parejos.

Despues calibre la R708 y R758, estaban dentro del rango indicado 0 +-50mv, pero ajuste un poco el derecho que estaba en 20/30 mv, a diferencia del izquierdo que estaba en 5/10mv.

En el estado actual el equipo funciona , pero sigue teniendo una leve diferencia en el canal derecho con repecto al izquierdo, y la R907 continua a alta temperatura, por lo que si lo dejo asi seguramente volvera a presentar algun fallo mas adelante.

Alguna sugerencia con respectoa que parte o componentes reemplazar / revisar, los de la parte de fuente los reemplaze todos excepto los de 470uF y los de 10.000, los unicos que consigo son trec o marcas similares. Estoy por conseguir ELNA pero dentro de algun tiempo....., mientras escribo esto me doy cuenta que podria intercambiar estos capacitores a ver si las diferencias en los voltajes se invierten......, mas adelante lo voy a probar.

Por lo que estuve viendo, conseguir reemplazos para este equipo no es sencillo , tambien por eso intento cambiar lo minimo y necesario. 
Aca cuando pedis capacitores de calidad lo que te ofrecen son la misma marca pero para 105º........... Idem con los demas componentes.


Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 29, 2010)

pelu2008 dijo:


> Alguna sugerencia con respectoa que parte o componentes reemplazar / revisar...



Hola de nuevo Pelu.
Fijate (primero que nada) en el otro canal. Este debería ser un espejo de aquel, así que los valores que no se ven en el esquema podés sacarlos del otro lado 

Además, lo que está borroso es parte del circuito de protección, no del ampli en sí. Fijate qué integrado usa y del datasheet de ese podés sacar los valores, o al menos aproximarlos.

Por lo del ampli, fijate si a su salida (no a la de la protección) tenés señal. Si hasta ahí va todo bien, sólo concentrate en la prote, si no sale nada... Se verá.

Saludos


----------



## pelu2008 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok, voy a hacer eso, ademas ahora me di cuenta que algunos transistores de esa zona no son los de las especificaciones, voy a relevar los componentes a ver que encuentro distinto al diagrama, y chequear que al menos los 2 canales tengan los mismos.

Despues les cuento.


Saludos.


----------



## pelu2008 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola, subo el circuito con los voltajes, segun las mediciones y lo que yo entiendo no habria motivo para que la  R907 se sobrecaliente, mas siendo de 10W, en lugar 5W como indica el esquema. Baja de 51.8V a 34.5V. 
Ademas de la diferencia de voltaje entre los extremos que motivo puede haber para que se eleve la tempartura de la resistencia?

Segun las especificaciones del IC902 (78M24), el voltaje de entrada para una salida de 20v o 24v deberia ser de 27 a 40V , asi que estaria ok.


Saludos.


----------

